# Floods in Manitoba



## pwrshift (Apr 15, 2009)

http://www.gov.mb.ca/flooding/webcam.html

Take a look at the pictures too.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a friend in "Winter-peg" who lives right next to the Red.  He posted this morning on Facebook how high the river had risen overnight.  I know as well they have been sandbagging for a couple of weeks or so.

Coincidentally, I also have a friend in Fargo, who has just gone through this.

Thanks for the link.


----------

